# Kleine Muschel



## Maifisch (7. Okt. 2013)

Hallo zusammen!!!!

War gerade mit meiner Teich/Seerose beschäftigt, als ich auf der zweiten etwas entdeckte. Erst dachte ich, es wäre ein Steinchen. Aber dann nahm ich es in die Hand und traute meinen Augen nicht: Eine etwa 5-6 mm große __ Teichmuschel. Ich kanns immer noch nicht glauben, bin ganz verwirrt...... 
Hab auch extra ein Foto gemacht, dann könnt ihr euch das mal anschauen und mir sagen, ob ich recht habe. Wie meistens, die Fotos sind nicht sehr gut.....  

LG Sonja

PS Und ich hoffe, es klappt auch, dass die Fotos in diesem Beitrag auftauchen.... HAb ich schon ewig nicht mehr gemacht!!!


----------



## StefanBO (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Kleine Muschel*

Hallo Sonja,

mit Teichmuschelnachwuchs kenne ich mich nicht aus  
Was es sonst an kleinen __ Muscheln in geeigneten Gartenteichen fast immer zu finden gibt, findest du in diesem Thread hier:


----------



## lotta (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Kleine Muschel*

Hallo Sonja,
ich habe auch ganz viele dieser Mini Teichschnecken
 (ich denke es sind keine Teichmuscheln),
in meinem Bach Pflanzenfilter.
Ich habe auch schon welche verschenkt, sie vermehren sich gut 
und sind von ganz alleine aufgetaucht (mit /an  einer Pflanze vielleicht ).
Wünsche dir ebensoviel Freude bei "Wachsen Zuschauen",
wie ich es habe


----------



## Podencofan (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Kleine Muschel*

Hallo Sonja,

sieht für mich auch eher nach einer Schnecke und nicht nach einer Muschel aus; vielleicht eine Quellblasenschnecke? Auf jeden Fall sehr nützlich im Teich und immer als Müllvertilger gut. 

Meine __ Schnecken-Müllkolonnen-Population hat sich leider gen Null verabschiedet, seit meine Krebse diese als Leibspeise für sich entdeckt haben. Auch unsere Muschel wurde von denen in diesem Jahr geknackt. 

Viele Grüße,
Jenny


----------



## Maifisch (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Kleine Muschel*

Hallo!
Vielen, lieben Dank für die Antworten!
Tja............ Ich werd auf alle Fälle mal googeln. Man sieht es auf den Fotos nicht sehr gut, aber die Form (von oben betrachtet) ist die einer Muschel. Auch ist eine Seite dicker und läuft auf der anderen flach aus. 
Sehr abwegig ist der Gedanke an eine Muschel nicht, da ich eine __ Teichmuschel im Teich habe (4.Jahr!) und auch Bitterlinge.... Außerdem ist die "kleine"  hell und durchsichtig und man erkennt im Inneren das Fleisch. Die Ränder leicht gezackt. 
ACH - Schön wärs!!! Ich werde versuchen, noch etwas bessere Fotos hinzukriegen. War zwar schon schwer, vllt gelingt es mir.

LG Sonja


----------



## lotta (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Kleine Muschel*

hei Sonja,
nun habe ich nochmals versucht,
 mir deine Fotos mit Brille zu vergrößern
Ich glaube tatsächlich, dass du vollkommen Recht hast, 
so wie du es erklärst, 
scheint es eine MINIMUSCHEL zu sein
Ich freu mich mit dir und hoffe, dass sie wächst und gedeiht.


----------



## Finalein (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Kleine Muschel*

Hallo Sonja,  

die Bilder sind nicht wirklich gut erkennbar, aber, ich habe dieses Jahr auch mehrere aus dem Teich geholt. Waren im Sand. Habe sie kurz unter der Lupe angeschaut, ich denke, es sind definitiv Muschelbabys.
Habe meine wieder in den Sand gepackt, dort leben zwei oder drei größere __ Muscheln.
Gruß Lia


----------



## Maifisch (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Kleine Muschel*

Hallo Ihr beiden! 

Doch??? Das wär ja super!!! Die nächsten Fotos sind auch nicht gut geworden. Also nur mit Brille angucken 
Das mit den Fotos war echt ärgerlich. Spiegelreflex hat gleich versagt, kleine Digi war nur unklar und das beste hat das Handy gemacht.... 

Ich hoff, ihr habt recht, damit hätt ich nicht gerechnet!!!! Ich hab sie nach der Fotosession auch gleich in den Sand gesetzt 

Danke Euch!
LG Sonja


----------



## Finalein (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Kleine Muschel*

Bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher. Mir ging das aber genauso, wollte eigentlich den Sand aus dem Teich rausmachen, oder zumindest einen Teil davon. Und dann fand ich drei Steine, wo keine Steine sein sollten. Wieder ins Wasser gepackt, Lupe geholt und welch eine Freude. Es waren kleine __ Muscheln.*freu,freu* Damit hätte ich auch nie gerechnet!!
Ich hoffe auch, sie wachsen und gedeihen. Die großen Muscheln, habe mal vier eingesetzt, eine ist abgestorben, habe ich nicht mehr gesehen.
Aber Babys zeigen an, daß sie genug Nahrung haben und es ihnen gut geht. Schade, daß man ihr Wachstum nicht sehen kann. Kam mir vor wie ne frischgebackene Mama.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Kleine Muschel*

Hi Sonja,

sieht oben nach __ Schnecken aus. 
__ Schwanenmuschel und Malermuscheln können nicht auf Pflanzen klettern (die sehr kleinen Kugelmuscheln aber zum Teil schon). Anodonta- und Unioarten sind auch getrenntgeschlechtlich, was für den Nachwuchs eine männliche und weibliche Muschel im Teich heißt (mit einer alleine klappts net)

MfG Frank


----------



## Maifisch (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Kleine Muschel*

Hallo Lia!
Ja genau, ich dachte auch erst, es wär ein Stein. Da war die Freude schon groß. Leider kriegt man da nicht von mit, wieviele sich da noch evtl im Teich tummeln... Aber ich freu mich tierisch, das es tatsächlich geklappt hat. 

Hallo Frank!
Ja, wie die da hinkommt, da hab ich mich auch gewundert. Teichmuscheln hab ich ja drin. Nur dieses Jahr musste ich zwei einbüssen . Jetzt ist nur noch eine da. Da war die Freude über die Kleine groß. Dass die klettern können wüsste ich auch nicht, da die Pflanze auch noch in einem Kübel steckt.....
Die einzige logische Erklärung (für mich) wäre, wenn sie zur Fortpflanzung die Bitterlinge brauchen, dass sich da eine von dem Fisch abgeseilt hat und auf der Pflanze gelandet ist  

Vielen lieben Dank für die Antworten. Ich hoff ja, ich kann sie etwas beobachten!

LG Sonja


----------

